# can anyone shed light on this one?



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

*A person who is a least 12 but less than 17 years of age may operate a snowmobile under direct supervision of a person 21 years of age or older or have in their immediate possession a valid snowmobile safety certificate. *

* what does direct supervision mean? can my 13 y/o son ride his sled without me on it with him as long as i am following him on my sled? or do i have to be on the sled with him? we live next to 1000's of acres of state land and trails and he has been riding for the past 4 years by his self onour property but we want to start riding together on seperate sleds....and he next class is in jan. and 45 miles away so i was just curious if anyone knew the interpertation of this law?*
* thanks ,*
* tjstebb*


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

you need to be in view of him on a public trail....(at all times) if they do not have a snowmobile cert and are under 12 they can not drive the snomobile across a public road.

mikie


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

actually they cannot cross a public road if they are over 12 and less then 17 without a cert. but that is what i thought was as long as he is right with me within eyesight
thanks,
tjstebb


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

How does the rule change if they are 16.5 yrs old with a driver license and can drive by themself ??


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

Hawkman said:


> How does the rule change if they are 16.5 yrs old with a driver license and can drive by themself ??


From my understanding, as long as you have a full-fledge driver's license you can freely operate a snowmobile. If you do not the safety certificate rules apply...but I may be mistaken as from the wording it sounds like you still may have to be in possession of the cert. or supervised until you are 17.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

Now I think about it ( getting old ) I believe she has a safety certificate. I'll make sure we carry both.

Another question, Is there a place to rent sled by Cadilliac ?? 

Were thinking about going to Wellston over X-max break

thanks


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.inmetrodetroit.com/outdoors/snowmobiling/michigan_snowmobile_rental.htm


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i believe the sands (hotel/ resort) rents sleds..

mikie


----------

